# John Deere 130 yard tractor won't start



## Lorraine Emch (Jun 28, 2019)

Hi I mowed my front lawn and drove around back to the gate to do the back yard. I wasn't thinking and got off instead of turning off at key. So it turned off when I got off the seat but will not start again. NO clicking or anything. What is wrong? I have checked everything I can think of . HELP!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Is your mower deck still engaged?


----------

